# hydor inline heater question



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

so I just got a 300w inline heater for Christmas, however, my tank is only 29g and the minimum gallons it says on the box is 58. Is it still okay to run on my tank, or will it overheat it? I'd love to know before I go and cut the tubing...


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm running the 200 watt model on my 20 gallon high, with an eheim 2213, and it works well.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

thanks, I think I'll try it. The heater and filter (an xp3) are both overrated for the tank size but are intended for a larger tank in the long run...


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I think you'll find it cycles on and off a lot. I belive the issue is not that the heater itself gets too hot but that it cycles off and on more frequently which can eventually cause the switch to fail. I have a 200watt Hydor inline on a 29 gallon with a 2217 and I can hear is cycle off every few minutes at night. I am not sure if it would hurt anything but that is the issue I read once.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

It won't be too much heater for your tank. I've been running a 200w ETH with an Eheim 2211 on a 5 gallon aquarium flawlessly (yes, only 5 gallons). Temperature is held rock steady.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

thanks for all the advice. I'm going to put it on the tank tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be upgrading to a larger tank within 6-12 months


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, just a little more wear and tear on the heater. Not that big of a deal.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

There's nothing like a single piece of oversized hardware to force the issue when it comes to getting a bigger tank. Good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------

